# Ratification of stuff



## Lorem Ipsum (Aug 3, 2010)

This is one area that I have no clue about, and need enlightenment about as part of my role on a different forum. Basically, with international treaties and conventions (I'm looking particularly at the Convention on the Continental Shelf and UNCLOS that follows that), to ratify them, does the legislature need to pass an Act, or is it a power that a government has? And I'm looking particularly at this information in the UK.

Any help would be much appreciated!


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 3, 2010)

Usually it goes through the legislature as normal, I think.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 3, 2010)

Some treaties are simple legislation, others require a referendum. It depends on whether the treaty conflicts with the Consitution.


----------



## opaltiger (Aug 3, 2010)

Teh Ebil Snorlax said:


> Some treaties are simple legislation, others require a referendum. It depends on whether the treaty conflicts with the Consitution.


That's quite unique to Ireland, actually, and it's not about conflicts with the Constitution but changes to it.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax (Aug 4, 2010)

Actually, some other countries had to have referendums too, if I remember correctly; Poland springs to mind.


----------

